# Snow Scammers



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Interesting piece about the scammers


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Weird that guy in the truck didn't mention anything about the price of commercial insurance or overhead. That guy needs a pull plow.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

funny the contract said 150bucks for the first 15 plows, thats 10 bucks a time, god damn lowballer


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

That boys sure is a good find . Gotta get him on board!!!payup


----------



## Kingwinter (Jan 26, 2008)

what do people expect when they sign up for $10 a plow? jeeze. That barely covers gas.....


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

So my question is, how many of you guys get a pre-paid contract? 

I invoice my accounts at the end of the month. It seems to put them at ease, no-worrying about getting ripped off. It also seems to make it easier to pick up more accounts that are neighbors to existing accounts.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Kingwinter;704784 said:


> what do people expect when they sign up for $10 a plow? jeeze. That barely covers gas.....


Also a good question, I suppose these folks look at the up-front cost of $150-160 and figure it's a big pill and don't think about the quote divided by 10.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

Just like fuel , Theres regular , premium and super service. Get what you pay for.


----------



## grasskeepers (Aug 9, 2008)

my accounts are pre paid for the month


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Peolpe like that make us all look bad. I am glad that I only sub contract and don't need to wory about this.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Dear Sir: We are the largest snow removal company in Nigera. We would like to contract with your firm to plow the snow on Lake Erie and pay in advance. Enclosed you will find a check for 100,000.00 made out to you. Since we do not have time to discuss a fair price for the upcoming season, please take out what you consider a fair amount and remit the difference back to us as soon as possible. Your promptness in this detail will result in significant business in the future.

Mail all correspondance to;

Symboit-Nigeria
1234 Fools Highway
Snowdance, NI 123456789


Yours truly, 
Johnny


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Dear Sir,
Thank you for the enclosed check ! However I have gone over this plowing of Lake Erie you propose to me. And I find after going through the figures for this plowing I feel the $100,000 dollars you sent to me. Will not cover the cost of doing this plowing work for you. Hence I do hereby submit to you a renewed amount of an additional $ 96,000 dollars. Payment of this amount is due to me upon receipt of this bill. Please call me @ 555-123-4567. So that we may discuss any concerns you have. Plus the additional Blizzard clause you will find enclosed with my bill.

Thank you,

The offices of Lake Erie Plowing Services ussmileyflag


----------

